# Baby oil and MMA



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I know the UFC has rules against greasing, but the use of baby oil is difficult to regulate. Vaseline will leave a fighter greasy after it has been rubbed in, whereas baby oil leaves you dry but will release from your pores when you sweat.

Does the UFC stipulate that the use of baby oil pre-fight is forbidden? If not surely this technique is already being used by some fighters / camps?


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I know the UFC has rules against greasing, but the use of baby oil is difficult to regulate. Vaseline will leave a fighter greasy after it has been rubbed in, whereas baby oil leaves you dry but will release from your pores when you sweat.
> 
> Does the UFC stipulate that the use of baby oil pre-fight is forbidden? If not surely this technique is already being used by some fighters / camps?


Baby oil, LOL!

I have seen interviews with several fighters implying, that some fighters rub oil on their bodies the day before to get slippery. This could very well be baby oil.

They do not check the fighters for traces of oil ät the weigh-ins, so there is your answer.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd be surprised if nobody did that.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Regular lotion dries quickly and is very slippery if you start sweating.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sure some fighters do something along those line. But fact of the matter is that all you really need to do is work up a good sweat prior to the match. Regardless, it doesn't matter how much oil, Vaseline, sweat, ...love butter?, whatever the **** ever you use to get lubricated, it does not matter how slippery you are when a top tier grappler has a sure grip of one of your limbs or body, you won't get away. I'm not even a world class grappler, but I've done enough that if you show me any person, greased up or not and I can show you numerous ways to either control a limb or him entirely. Fact of the matter is, when someone has a sure grip above a joint, meathook above the point of the elbow, or around your body, Gable gripped double underhooks, how well lubricated you are doesn't come into play.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

munkie said:


> I'm sure some fighters do something along those line. But fact of the matter is that all you really need to do is work up a good sweat prior to the match. Regardless, it doesn't matter how much oil, Vaseline, sweat, ...love butter?, whatever the **** ever you use to get lubricated, it does not matter how slippery you are when a top tier grappler has a sure grip of one of your limbs or body, you won't get away. I'm not even a world class grappler, but I've done enough that if you show me any person, greased up or not and I can show you numerous ways to either control a limb or him entirely. Fact of the matter is, when someone has a sure grip above a joint, meathook above the point of the elbow, or around your body, Gable gripped double underhooks, how well lubricated you are doesn't come into play.


That's all fine and dandy, but it's not the point at all, there are a lot of moments where you don't have that sure of a grip but could've finished the sub if your opponent wasnt greased up, plus what about closed guard?


----------



## RAM32 (Jun 3, 2010)

Chileandude said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but it's not the point at all, there are a lot of moments where you don't have that sure of a grip but could've finished the sub if your opponent wasnt greased up, plus what about closed guard?


shhhh, let him feel like a badasss


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but it's not the point at all, there are a lot of moments where you don't have that sure of a grip but could've finished the sub if your opponent wasnt greased up, plus what about closed guard?


What about closed guard? Control the body, double underhooks, then the greasy monkey won't pass. Simple as that. 

And RAM, SHHHHH!


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I know the UFC has rules against greasing, but the use of baby oil is difficult to regulate. Vaseline will leave a fighter greasy after it has been rubbed in, whereas baby oil leaves you dry but will release from your pores when you sweat.
> 
> Does the UFC stipulate that the use of baby oil pre-fight is forbidden? If not surely this technique is already being used by some fighters / camps?


the rule is that only GSP is allowed to use baby oil. Hope that helps.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

munkie said:


> I'm sure some fighters do something along those line. But fact of the matter is that all you really need to do is work up a good sweat prior to the match. Regardless, it doesn't matter how much oil, Vaseline, sweat, ...love butter?, whatever the **** ever you use to get lubricated, it does not matter how slippery you are when a top tier grappler has a sure grip of one of your limbs or body, you won't get away. I'm not even a world class grappler, but I've done enough that if you show me any person, greased up or not and I can show you numerous ways to either control a limb or him entirely. Fact of the matter is, when someone has a sure grip above a joint, meathook above the point of the elbow, or around your body, Gable gripped double underhooks, how well lubricated you are doesn't come into play.


The point isn't that grease is some kind of superweapon that will make you undefeatable, the problem is that it does provide an advantage in some ways and can change the outcome of the fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think this was a big stink with Akiyama when he fought in Japan. I think he was DQ'd and then admitted to using some sort of lotion that he was unaware of the fact that it was illegal to do it.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> The point isn't that grease is some kind of superweapon that will make you undefeatable, the problem is that it does provide an advantage in some ways and can change the outcome of the fight.


I realize that's the point you guys are trying to make. I personally don't think it provides any advantage if you are up against a technically excellent grappler, like any professional fighter should be.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

munkie said:


> I realize that's the point you guys are trying to make. I personally don't think it provides any advantage if you are up against a technically excellent grappler, like any professional fighter should be.


it's a disadvantage even if you are technically excelent because you need more effort to achieve the same result.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Okay, next fight get BJ all greased up and see if it does a shit of difference. GSP owned him, this is all just a backlash against what was obviously a superior fighter in that one fight. Am I a GSP fan, yes, but still I am sucure enough in any decision, because I realize the fact that any fighter, in any fight, can lose. The way the world works folks. GSP could get knocked out by Kos, I know this, you know this. I don't think anybody in the world can say either way wether GSP was in fact greased, people just need a reason to hate on him.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

suffersystem said:


> Okay, next fight get BJ all greased up and see if it does a shit of difference. GSP owned him, this is all just a backlash against what was obviously a superior fighter in that one fight. Am I a GSP fan, yes, but still I am sucure enough in any decision, because I realize the fact that any fighter, in any fight, can lose. The way the world works folks. GSP could get knocked out by Kos, I know this, you know this. I don't think anybody in the world can say either way wether GSP was in fact greased, people just need a reason to hate on him.


Not a GSP hate thread. Good job on probably turning it into one though.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

munkie said:


> Not a GSP hate thread. Good job on probably turning it into one though.


This is why I should not be allowed to post on the internet after drinking, lol.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

suffersystem said:


> Okay, next fight get BJ all greased up and see if it does a shit of difference. GSP owned him, this is all just a backlash against what was obviously a superior fighter in that one fight. Am I a GSP fan, yes, but still I am sucure enough in any decision, because I realize the fact that any fighter, in any fight, can lose. The way the world works folks. GSP could get knocked out by Kos, I know this, you know this. I don't think anybody in the world can say either way wether GSP was in fact greased, people just need a reason to hate on him.


I was ready to flame this



suffersystem said:


> This is why I should not be allowed to post on the internet after drinking, lol.


but then this made me lol 

Really though, its nothing to do with GSP. I've seen Muay Thai bouts where theyve used oil in the dressing rooms and it got me thinking. That, and i admit to being a huge nancy and every now and then i let my girl rub me down with oil and i notice it dries, but then releases when i sweat.

It aint vaseline and its not easy to regulate, so i wouldnt be surprised at all if someone has done this, or is doing this.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought after "Grease-gate", one of the new rules implemented, (along with officials now applying vaseline ect..), was that they had to have a "controlled" shower right before the fight?? This was obviously to address that scenario. I could be wrong, I thought I read that.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Inferno said:


> I thought after "Grease-gate", one of the new rules implemented, (along with officials now applying vaseline ect..), was that they had to have a "controlled" shower right before the fight?? This was obviously to address that scenario. I could be wrong, I thought I read that.


Havent heard that, but it sounds like a great idea. Especially if the ring girls are there to give you a little rub down!

Hell, I'd happily fight Fedor if i got a rub down off Arianny!!


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Havent heard that, but it sounds like a great idea. Especially if the ring girls are there to give you a little rub down!
> 
> Hell, I'd happily fight Fedor if i got a rub down off Arianny!!



O hell ya, especially if I could rub back.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but it's not the point at all, there are a lot of moments where you don't have that sure of a grip but could've finished the sub if your opponent wasnt greased up, plus what about closed guard?


How do you know if it's fine and dandy? what if it's only fine.. or Dandy and not both? HM HM! HMMMMMMMM?!>!>


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I call foul on the George Carlin reference!


----------

